# Froglet Sprawled Out



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I have one Tinctorius Cobalt froglet. He has been doing great for the past month or so.
Ive been feeding him fruit flies twice a week and he seems to be growing well.

Tonight before I fed him I noticed he was all stretched out and thought he was dead...
But when I took the lid off the 2.5g tank he twitched a bit.

I put my finger under him to pick him up and he hopped away. So he is not weak and all his limbs seem to be working. 

Shedding maybe??


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure he/ she is not shedding. Personally I beleive that twice a week is to few feedings for a froglet. When mine are young I feed them everyday as much as they can eat and as they get older I'll skip a day every once in awhile. I would seek a vet's advice on your frog. Wish you the best


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

What supplements are you using for the food and how often? This is a common symptom for calcium insufficiency (particuarly since it recovered quickly). 

Ed


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Like Ed said, I'm thinking under/inadequate supplementation seeing as the froglet is only getting fed twice a week. You might want to consider smaller more frequent feedings (like say 5 a week) and make sure the flies are dusted well with a good quality powder. Also, make sure you get new supplements after 6 months. They degrade quickly after being exposed to air.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I dust once a week with calcium and once a week with a vitamin supplement.

I fed him a dozen or so FF dusted with calcium last night but I dont think he ate at all.
Ill try again today.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I went to Tractor Supply today and picked up some Calcium Gluconate 23%

I put a small drop on his back. Hopefully he will spring back soon.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

onefstsnake said:


> Well I went to Tractor Supply today and picked up some Calcium Gluconate 23%
> 
> I put a small drop on his back. Hopefully he will spring back soon.


Did you dilute it? If not you can cause other issues for the frog.. also if there is insufficient D3 in the diet then adding calcium isn't going to do any good. 


Ed


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

yes with a 1:10 ratio. The one supplement I use has D3 in it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

onefstsnake said:


> yes with a 1:10 ratio. The one supplement I use has D3 in it.


That does not mean that the froglet automatically has sufficient D3 to metabolize the calcium.. if it did, then it probably would not be showing signs of hypocalcemia... 

Ed


----------

